# Removing aw flames



## brownie374 (Nov 21, 2007)

Has anybody stripped the flames and kept the body color ?


----------



## TGM2054 (May 14, 2011)

I've stripped a lot of 'em but never kept the base color. The flames are almost like a decal though. Find the one you least like and try a mild rubbing compound maybe. I've thought about trying this on some of the Carffitti ones but haven't done it yet.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I noticed the tampo was almost like a decal myself, you might try soaking it in water overnight, never tried it. If water loosened it up, you might could peal it off. Don't think water would hurt the paint...RM


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

If past history has any bearing, they are NOT water decals....they are pad printed and then essentially heat treated to accelerate it's drying.


I have used a mild rubbing compound and q-tip with mixed results dependent upon the color. Last car I tried this method on removed the number form the meatball circle no problem, replaced w/ a vintage AW decal number of my choice......and now my car deosn't look like every other produced! :thumbsup:




------------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Gerome (Sep 25, 2011)

I've done the black Riveria. I soaked it in water and rubbed it off with my fingernail. It took numerous soakings and a bit of patience but it can be done.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Yes it can be done as Dr. G stated above. While your watching an Andy Griffith rerun, try a little water and some liquid soap to keep the body wet, then use use your fingernail and some toothpicks to scrap away the flame. You will notice a thin film on top of the flame that comes off, then the flame will scratch off. I can still see a couple of specks that need to be removed, but this is Macro too...Takes a few minutes...Now everybody will be selling rare cars on Ebay... RM
.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*AWESOME Tip !*

WOW RM, thats the TIP of the Day(week- MONTH) ! :thumbsup:


Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yes it can be done as Dr. G stated above. While your watching an Andy Griffith rerun, try a little water and some liquid soap to keep the body wet, then use use your fingernail and some toothpicks to scrap away the flame. You will notice a thin film on top of the flame that comes off, then the flame will scratch off. I can still see a couple of specks that need to be removed, but this is a Macro too...Takes a few minutes...Now everybody will be selling rare cars on Ebay... RM
> .


----------



## LeeRoy98 (Jul 8, 2005)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Now everybody will be selling rare cars on Ebay... RM


ROFLMAO!! :roll:

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

I want to do this to my Supra as well. I'm a fan of tuners but hate the
ricey decals they put on the "Fast and Furious" set. I'm also thinking 
about taking the wing off and filling the holes.


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yes it can be done as Dr. G stated above. While your watching an Andy Griffith rerun, try a little water and some liquid soap to keep the body wet, then use use your fingernail and some toothpicks to scrap away the flame. You will notice a thin film on top of the flame that comes off, then the flame will scratch off. I can still see a couple of specks that need to be removed, but this is Macro too...Takes a few minutes...Now everybody will be selling rare cars on Ebay... RM


Wow Hilltop, :thumbsup: I stand corrected....wonder when/why JL started that? I'll have to go back and try others.

-----------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnies.com


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'm not sure about the older ones. I just noticed it when I stripped that El Camino. If you look close you can see the film line ssme as you would on some decals. Anyways, try this at your own risk, not sure it'll work on all cars. Maybe it's just a cheaper process they started with release 7??? ...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

If I were to venture a guess, it would appear they made the decals and put them on upside down, errm... inside out... hmm... if you're going through the clear before the flames.. It kinda makes sense though, as it would make them just a tad more durable.

I also believe this started with the first flamer T jet set too... The rest appear to be tampo printed.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Yes it can be done as Dr. G stated above. While your watching an Andy Griffith rerun, try a little water and some liquid soap to keep the body wet, then use use your fingernail and some toothpicks to scrap away the flame. You will notice a thin film on top of the flame that comes off, then the flame will scratch off. I can still see a couple of specks that need to be removed, but this is Macro too...Takes a few minutes...Now everybody will be selling rare cars on Ebay... RM
> .


Looks kinda cool with the flame on just one side????


Have you tried Brake Cleaner?


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

Uh, no.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

I'll leave the brake cleaner to you Tex...RM


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

I used a different technique to remove the lame graphics from my JL Supra. 
Same type of sticker/print. 

I used a bit of light fluid on a rag. Wiped the stickers I wanted to remove 
down a few times and then began carefully scratching at them with my 
finger nail. They almost instantly started coming off. Once an area was
mostly off, a bit of lighter fluid on a rag again seemed to clean up what 
was left. Then I used some Turtle Wax Ice on the body to shine it up. 

I like it so much better without the crap decals.


----------



## Super Coupe (Feb 16, 2010)

Nice job!!! That does look pretty good that way.
>Tom<


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

Super Coupe said:


> Nice job!!! That does look pretty good that way.
> >Tom<


Thanks, man! Next step is to shave the wing off, fill the holes and mix
some orange paint to cover them. I also put bigger wheels and wider 
tires on the front and painted them black. I like the chrome five spoke
wheels...but they just didn't look right on this car to me.


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

Spit and fingernail LifeLike victim!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Cool Mustang, maybe an AFX setup underneath??? Also some cool work Spider, looking much better!!! ... RM


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

SpiderRPM said:


> *SNIP* I like it so much better without the crap decals.


OH yEaH....Me Too!! Nice work SpiderRPM!

Hey Kewi that is Sweet also!

Bob...less is better sometimes...zilla


----------



## old blue (May 4, 2007)

I had similar luck with a yellow Supra, but I also took off the hood decals because they do not look real to me. Had to watch the headlights so they did not go too!

Did the lighter fluid take any of the orange paint off?

Old Blue


----------



## SpiderRPM (Nov 2, 2011)

kiwidave said:


> Spit and fingernail LifeLike victim!





Hilltop Raceway said:


> Cool Mustang, maybe an AFX setup underneath??? Also some cool work Spider, looking much better!!! ... RM


Thanks, man! That Mustang looks sweet too.



bobhch said:


> OH yEaH....Me Too!! Nice work SpiderRPM!
> 
> Hey Kewi that is Sweet also!
> 
> Bob...less is better sometimes...zilla


Thanks!



old blue said:


> I had similar luck with a yellow Supra, but I also took off the hood decals because they do not look real to me. Had to watch the headlights so they did not go too!
> 
> Did the lighter fluid take any of the orange paint off?
> 
> Old Blue


Right on! Yeah, I was thinking about doing the hood decals too...but decided
to wait a bit to see if they grew on me. Nope, the lighter fluid didn't remove
any paint. Although, I was rubbing with very, very little fluid on the rag.


----------

